# Borg Warner S256 Dyno



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

25 psi on 93 octane. Full boost at 4200. These turbos are non BB too. The 256 is just a tick bigger than a 3076,
Eurodyne 630 file
IE rods with stock pistons
Stock head and cams with OEM TT intake manifold
Custom log manifold
Custom FMIC
3" downpipe
Probably some other little stuff I'm leaving out. 
I need to get some pics of the complete build up. It's pretty slick, engine bay looks pretty clean just a big turbo in back, all IC piping runs underneath. Engine cover would fit no problem.


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 9:50 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

This in the mk2?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

thats one usable power curve
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Local kids 337


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.BillyT)*

if he swapped out the intake manifold for a better one i bet that he'd gain about 120 wheel horsepower.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks good Billy


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for one of the orig. 1.8t guys still cranking out cool stuff. Billy post up some pics..build sounds interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

AFR looks on the lean side.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

Car has a Walbro intank pump and a Bosch 044 inline pump. This is the difference between standalone and ecu burning...


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

i think i see 12.7 for an AFR, thats not bad. 12.0 and richer is just wasting fuel and robbing power. i know a few SEM people who use 12.2-12.7 as a target AFR on a rolling tune. 11.2-11.7 on the dyno setup. if you can control knock and keep timing consistant at that level, and get a stable boost map, youll have no problem


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)

now that's a flat and wide torque curve. Awesome street car I bet.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno (1.BillyT)*

back in the day, I ran my car hard on pump at 12.9 to 13.1... cant do that with a vr, though. (hard lesson to learn) we swapped in 4 bar and had pretty much the same numbers


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno (1.BillyT)*

Anyway to add rpm to the original graph? Lovely curve... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno (Dubmekanik)*

The curve is due to the graph being in mph. Not saying that it'll be any worse if put into rpm but generally it will be. 
Any chance you can put it in rpm?
Also, is this an S256 with the .55 a/r T3?
How high did he rev it? 8K?
Also, 12.7 on pump gas? Sorry...not for me. 

EDIT: Looking into some of my old dyno runs, it seems to spool similar to my previous GT2871R while my 57trim was far more laggy...very nice indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GT-ER at 7:18 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (axl rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axl rose* »_if he swapped out the intake manifold for a better one i bet that he'd gain about 120 wheel horsepower.

Fool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Fool









The compressor on the 256 yes is only a tick bigger than a 3076, but the turbine is substantially larger. Nice looking dyno curves, but like said, too lean for me.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno (1.BillyT)*

how's the respool on this beast?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nice curve billy. i'd rock that a/f. if the egt's are fine, there is no problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_how's the respool on this beast?

Good Question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno ([email protected])*

can you reost the dyno in rpm's please
also was the hotside the .55 or .70


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno (50trim S)*

awesome turbo we used it on b6 audi with equal lenght full boost at 4500rpm, i love it, no one ran these turbos 1.5 year ago, we have been pushing these turbo for 2 years and customer love them.
nice curve for sure, great street set up. Good job Billy T


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_AFR looks on the lean side.

what would you consider ideal?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

to me ideal would be 12.0
for a super safe tune 11-12 and i would prefer no more than 12.5 
but these motors seem to perform well and hold up within the low 13's as well but 13.5 is as high as i would ever want to see it under boost
its really personal preference and dyno afr meters aren't always correct it depends on where they put the sensor how old the sensor is .......a lot of things 
i would trust a innovate wideband over a dyno afr gauge anyday
it would also depend on whether the car had a cat or not as well how accurate the AFR is that is


_Modified by 50trim S at 9:17 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*

seems kinda odd to me that full boost was at 4200 
because euroroccoT car with the s258 made full boost at about the same time but it had a .55 hotside maybe this one had a .70 
euroroccoT dyno can be seen here if anyone is interested http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html
i won't clutter this guys thread with another dyno
just curious as to the rest of the specs on the turbo as there are a few differrent combonations available with that turbo and I would like to see his dyno in rpm's 
did you guys hapen to log to see what kinda timing it was making at that amount of boost 
Billy did you drive this car? how did it feel compared to a DBB g3076r since i know you used to have one of those



_Modified by 50trim S at 9:26 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_seems kinda odd to me that full boost was at 4200 
because euroroccoT car with the s258 made full boost at about the same time but it had a .55 hotside maybe this one had a .70 


add a 2.0, cams, intake mani, and a significantly more efficient intercooler........ 
bingo.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

im not talking about his race car if you had clicked on the link you would have saw i was talking about his passat wagon that has nothing but drop in rods and an atp mani stock everything else except exhaust


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_im not talking about his race car if you had clicked on the link you would have saw i was talking about his passat wagon that has nothing but drop in rods and an atp mani stock everything else except exhaust

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_im not talking about his race car if you had clicked on the link you would have saw i was talking about his passat wagon that has nothing but drop in rods and an atp mani stock everything else except exhaust

meh, my s362 w/a .70a/r has 20psi right before 4500. which makes it more thatn responsive on respool at 6500rpm.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

my bad ill fix it
here is the link i was referring to
http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html


_Modified by 50trim S at 9:27 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
meh, my s362 w/a .70a/r has 20psi right before 4500. which makes it more thatn responsive on respool at 6500rpm.

i really like that turbo and had considered it but with a s200 compressor cover because the s362 will not fit in a beetle with an atp manifold but its more than i need 
and i want something different and DBB that why im going with a custom DBB 50 trim that if pushed to its absolute limit can do hig 400's maybe 500whp if im lucky
lets get this back on topic 
billy where are you?


_Modified by 50trim S at 9:37 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_to me ideal would be 12.0
for a super safe tune 11-12 and i would prefer no more than 12.5 
but these motors seem to perform well and hold up within the low 13's as well but 13.5 is as high as i would ever want to see it under boost


low 13's is very dangerous. You are nuts, and will melt a piston if you think that is safe.
My car doesn't see over 11.7 anywhere in boost.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
low 13's is very dangerous. You are nuts, and will melt a piston if you think that is safe.
My car doesn't see over 11.7 anywhere in boost.

aye.. here neither.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
low 13's is very dangerous. You are nuts, and will melt a piston if you think that is safe.
My car doesn't see over 11.7 anywhere in boost.

have you seen what a stock 1.8t runs AFR wise? if you had you would be very surprised


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*

I have, my GTI anyways. It was not lean at all.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (50trim S)*

I'll get the graph up in RPM in a second...
I'll admit, if I was tuning the car on stand alone, it'd be a litter more rich, these really nothing we can do to change it. But like I already said, from my previous experience, and there is quite a bit of it, these motors are fine in the high 12s. I did many many many many WOT fifth gear pulls back in the day and never melted anything.
rpm graph coming up...


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

do you know if the hotside was .55 or .70?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_I have, my GTI anyways. It was not lean at all.

i've seen several that was at 14 or 13.5 until about 5k rpms where it goes to 11's


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

good lord spoolin does it ever end?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*









The thing about dynojets and the rpm is that it kinda sucks. Dynojets use time and speed to get power numbers. RPM lets the software figure out torque backwards from horsepower. So unless you have an absolutely stable RPM signal, which we never seem to have, the rpm graph will look a little funky. We also think his clutch might be slipping a little. It's an old Spec Stage 3 with a stock dual mass flywheel.
And no, I haven't driven this car since it was completely finished. It's been so long since I have driven that 3076 car it would be hard to really compare them. That said, my 3076 didn't make power untill 5200-5500 or so. And they were both done on the same dyno.
Graph for comparison:








This motor only had 140 psi across all 4, so it never spooled anything fast.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_do you know if the hotside was .55 or .70?

I'll have to check the invoice. It was ordered about 4 months ago.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_good lord spoolin does it ever end?

what are you talking about 
im just trying to get information and im giving information unlike yourself


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
I'll have to check the invoice. It was ordered about 4 months ago.

from the looks on the dyno with rpm's id say its the .55 
it has one of the best looking powerband thats for sure i bet it would make a good road course car with that powerband
did you do any logging to see how the timing was with that much boost on pump gas


_Modified by 50trim S at 10:22 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*

I'm very impressed with that dyno...I can only imagine it is with the .55. I want an S256. Heck...I need a 1.8T first.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
did you do any logging to see how the timing was with that much boost on pump gas


If it sounds good and makes good power, then it's good







Honestly, I had every intention of doing that, we just didn't get to it. When we put c16 in it we will.
We let the kid loose with about 22 psi, which was making 350 wheel.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

i hope he has some restraint
i don't want something bad to happen
if he seemed like the type of kid that would go crazy with that amount of power
i would have told him 15 psi is the safest to run on pump gas haha








then when he came in with the race gas crank it up to about 35 psi
those BW turbos love high boost 
how much boost do you plan to run when he comes back with c16?
if he had cams id say the torque would have held until 7 or 8k don't you think
_Modified by 50trim S at 10:37 AM 11-23-2008_

_Modified by 50trim S at 10:38 AM 11-23-2008_


_Modified by 50trim S at 10:40 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
if he had cams id say the torque would have held until 7 or 8k don't you think


Isn't that obvious? 

_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
have you seen what a stock 1.8t runs AFR wise? if you had you would be very surprised

Stock power doesn't generate very much cylinder pressure either. Less cylinder pressure = less chance of melting something with leaner AFR. More power = more cylinder pressure = more heat. 


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_I need a 1.8T first.









We knew you'd be back.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We knew you'd be back.

















that's what i was thinking.


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_I need a 1.8T first.









*** that. more displacement and awd is where it's at.










_Modified by inivid at 12:22 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (inivid)*

Nothing crazy to look at in the engine bay, which is exactly what were were going for. 








All the trick stuff is underneath...


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice #'s
This is the setup i was going with.
Needs moar sems intake manifold.


_Modified by S.E.A.N. at 12:25 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (S.E.A.N.)*

Needs an intake manifold, fuel rail and cams... i'm sure we'll get it all done in time.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

just to let you know my s258 t3 .55 spools just hs fast on ATP manifold made 360WHP 22-23psi pump gas mustang dyno wheel is a bit bigger on compressor same turbine wheel so if you want a bit more room to be afraid of the s258 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_just to let you know my s258 t3 .55 spools just hs fast on ATP manifold made 360WHP 22-23psi pump gas mustang dyno wheel is a bit bigger on compressor same turbine wheel so if you want a bit more room to be afraid of the s258 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thats what i was trying to tell them


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We knew you'd be back.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
no in about 6-8 months ill have the most powerful beetle on this forum which was my goal and ill have it you just wait and see

Will you stop posting then? Good lord.
Typically what you said is how things work, you call a company and give them money and you get what you want.















Those are some bling lookin welds Billy, I really like that setup, its clean and tidy!


_Modified by themachasy at 1:12 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (themachasy)*

Nobody noticed the worm clamps. Last time I mentioned those it turned into a debacle.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Will you stop posting then? Good lord.
Typically what you said is how things work, you call a company and give them money and you get what you want.















Those are some bling lookin welds Billy, I really like that setup, its clean and tidy!

_Modified by themachasy at 1:12 PM 11-24-2008_

billy did you show your customer the dyno of the s258 that spooled just as fast but has the potential for 600whp 
if it was me i would regret getting the 256 and wish i had gotten the 258 due to its potential with a .70 hotside
i just wonder how much difference there would be in the curve of the 256 if it had the .70 instead of the .55 i know it would definitely have more potential on race gas and about 35 psi those BW seem to really like higher boost levels from what ive seen from the guy i linked you to also you can get a s362 in s200 compressor cover for fitment issues it makes it lose the potential of 50 whp or so but gives better lag and response ...........
_Modified by 50trim S at 1:56 PM 11-24-2008_

_Modified by 50trim S at 2:23 PM 11-24-2008_


_Modified by 50trim S at 2:28 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nobody noticed the worm clamps. Last time I mentioned those it turned into a debacle.









If you intercooler piping is built right, your piping shouldn't blow off. We run worm clamps on all our cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_my post before carbide incited me to respond with the truth about my setup were completely on topic as usual
billy did you show your customer the dyno of the s258 that spooled just as fast but has the potential for 600whp 
if it was me i would regret getting the 256 and wish i had gotten the 258 due to its potential with a .70 hotside
i just wonder how much difference there would be in the curve of the 256 if it had the .70 instead of the .55 i know it would definitely have more potential on race gas and about 35 psi those BW seem to really like higher boost levels from what ive seen from the guy i linked you to and alot of hondas i've seen running the s366 i bet eds car with the s372 will be capable of 900whp at 40-45psi he may need co2 for the wastegate once he gets it in sfwd trim and definitely boost by gear haha
also you can get a s362 in s200 compressor cover for fitment issues it makes it lose the potential of 50 whp or so but gives better lag and response ...........a 300 series turbo will not fit with a atp type of manifold on a transverse car i had considered that but then i came to my senses and realized that was way too much turbo for me

_Modified by 50trim S at 1:56 PM 11-24-2008_

I think your in violation of the terms.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
If you intercooler piping is built right, your piping shouldn't blow off. We run worm clamps on all our cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know, I have one or two on my car. lol Maybe spoonfed can tell us what he'd use on his S258 .70. Or his S256 .55. Or his S362 in an S200 comp. cover. Or his 35RHTA. Or his DBB 50 trim. Or his non DBB 3071 or 3076. Or any of the other combinations he's daydreamed of since 2001.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

All you guys need to drop it now - this is ridiculously chilidish. Cut it out or I'll do it for you. 
- Anthony


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

so whats a s256 cost and who sells them
?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_so whats a s256 cost and who sells them
?

its a borg warner turbo
a good place to get them is bullseyepower.com as they could make you a turbo for what ever your goals are and they offer more than that is on there webpage just give them a call they have great customer service
the costs for the ones with the ETT wheel which is what makes them special is about the same as a garrett gt turbo


_Modified by 50trim S at 2:50 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_so whats a s256 cost and who sells them
?

Look at my sig... and PM'ed


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nobody noticed the worm clamps. Last time I mentioned those it turned into a debacle.









good or bad?
I run t-bolts on my own stuff, but my tech runs the cheap clamps on his cars without issue(720 wheel civic). Haven't blown any pipes on this car since it has been running, so... If the pipes fit right, worm clamps are all you need.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
good or bad?
I run t-bolts on my own stuff, but my tech runs the cheap clamps on his cars without issue(720 wheel civic). Haven't blown any pipes on this car since it has been running, so... If the pipes fit right, worm clamps are all you need.

Can be bad, if like you said pipes are ill fitting or you're using cheap couplers, but like already said...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know, I have one or two on my car. lol


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2.5" -> 3.5" reducing 90 + Worm Gear Clamp + Hemi Throttle = Fail
2.5" -> 3.5" reducing 90 + T-bolt Clamp + Hemi Throttle = Fail


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

One thing I noticed about worm clamps.. Cant over-tighten them, cant under-tighten them. Thats when they blow off. I try not to use a ratchet on them. Just snug it up nicely w/ a screwdriver and you should be fine for a while. If the pipe is ovalized or bent, you'll have problems too. T-bolts are pretty idiot proof even on soft, thin cheap piping unless you're replacing the clamp w/ one thats slightly bigger. I like using ss t-bolts/clamps or at least the cadium plated ones. The bs cheapy ones you find on ebay are junk. Usually one or two time use only before they arent useable.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*

I had a few worms on my 1.8T and they never blew...I blew a few T-bolts though.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_I had a few worms on my 1.8T and they never blew...I blew a few T-bolts though.









Were they good quality 5 star or clampco Dan? If you ebay'ed it, most likely they were starting to strip


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
Were they good quality 5 star or clampco Dan? If you ebay'ed it, most likely they were starting to strip









Do you know who I am? If you did you would ask that question...LOLLL.








They weren't stripping but I think I was starting to bend the pipes...but I wouldn't doubt that ebay t-bolt clamps are not the best money can buy.








Worm gears held 30psi just fine though.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In the Grand Prix I ran worm gears all around and they were great...the GP ran at only 15psi though.


_Modified by GT-ER at 7:26 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

I prefer to use safety wire instead of clamps








LOVE the tq. curve with the subject turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
Do you know who I am? If you did you would ask that question...LOLLL.








They weren't stripping but I think I was starting to bend the pipes...but I wouldn't doubt that ebay t-bolt clamps are not the best money can buy.








Worm gears held 30psi just fine though.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In the Grand Prix I ran worm gears all around and they were great...the GP ran at only 15psi though.

_Modified by GT-ER at 7:26 PM 11-24-2008_

Hehe, that is why I brought it up Dan. Those ebay tbolts are a joke. Quality worm gears are ok. The only thing is. If you have alot of piping, not enough flex in the system, the engine constantly pulling on the couplers, the worm clamps will eventually lose. They tend to loosen on their own. Tbolts w/ locknuts will not.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (passatG60)*

These worm gear clamps come from Home Depot... Stainless and cheap. I use a ratchet, but I put my hand all the way up around the head so as not to get too much leverage. That, and after how ever many years, you just get a feel for how tight they can go.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

I have always used worm clamps with no issue. They look great when you sandblast them then coat them with a thin coat of flat black. stands up great and they disappear.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nobody noticed the worm clamps. Last time I mentioned those it turned into a debacle.









That's because people say stuff and hate because 
Scenario A They are jealous and dont have money to build their own set up (50 TrimS)
Scenario B to try and be smart but they should really just S T F U and leave the build at hand to the people building the car. (Rest of Vortex)
My car is holding fine with non perforated gear clamps!!


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (DMACK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMACK* »_
That's because people say stuff and hate because 
Scenario A They are jealous and dont have money to build their own set up (50 TrimS)
Scenario B to try and be smart but they should really just S T F U and leave the build at hand to the people building the car. (Rest of Vortex)
My car is holding fine with non perforated gear clamps!!


Worm gear clamps vs t-bolt clamps is a long term reliability issue IMHO... Did you expect it to cause an issue overnight? Also, ~13 pounds is nothing. Call us back when you hold 30 psi for an extended period without blowing off a pipe.
Just friendly advice. 
P.S. I have mostly t-bolts on my car, and the one place I have a worm gear (because its a different size from the rest and I keep getting the wrong size t-bolt clamp (they don't adjust as much as worm gears)) is the only place I have blown off a hose (a few times back in the day)).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Worm gear clamps vs t-bolt clamps is a long term reliability issue IMHO... Did you expect it to cause an issue overnight? Also, ~13 pounds is nothing. Call us back when you hold 30 psi for an extended period without blowing off a pipe.
Just friendly advice. 
P.S. I have mostly t-bolts on my car, and the one place I have a worm gear (because its a different size from the rest and I keep getting the wrong size t-bolt clamp (they don't adjust as much as worm gears)) is the only place I have blown off a hose (a few times back in the day)).

Yeah, it really is not even a debate really. Its not like tbolt clamps cost a fortune (well they are xx times more expensive then the worm clamps, but they are affordable). If I had worm clamps holding it all together, I'd be thinking about it constantly. If everything was tbolted, I'd drive it cross country w/o a second thought. Just the way I look at it. There is a reason why tbolts exist... its called evolution and advancement over an inferior design


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it would be nice if some wiggins clamps were affordable but they are just outragous im just going to have as much welded as i can just to cut down on something happening


_Modified by 50trim S at 2:52 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*

there are other clamps beside wiggins that are cheaper and work very similarly/well


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (mirror)*

i didn't say i was going to weld them all
you got that car of yours running yet it won't be much longer before you pass me up for the longest time a car hasn't been running















i made another funny


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_i didn't say i was going to weld them all
you got that car of yours running yet it won't be much longer before you pass me up for the longest time a car hasn't been running















i made another funny

Damn fifty trying to get buck with an OG!


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Damn fifty trying to get buck with an OG!









in case you don't know i've been around longer than mirror


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_i didn't say i was going to weld them all
you got that car of yours running yet it won't be much longer before you pass me up for the longest time a car hasn't been running















i made another funny

i'm not chasing the "most powerful love bug" dream.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

where are the mods


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

welp back on topic i go...anyone know the respool on this turbo is...its looking like a gt30r or this turbo for me in the spring...


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
just so you know i was never denied BECAUSE THEY KNOW I REALLY AM DISABLED 

_Modified by 50trim S at 5:10 PM 11-26-2008_

Please, people, let this poor man be. He is in a terrible situation, health wise and money wise, I know his story and I feel sad when in almost every thread I read someone is telling him off.
So the guy asks a lot of questions, some good some not, sometimes he is annoying, sometimes he types before he thinks. Most of the time he has nothing else that he can do, but type. I wouldnt like to be in his shoes.
Just please ignore the posts that you have to ignore, but dont bash him all the time. Maybe this way he will "behave", stop overtyping, stop overposting.
And you, 50 trim, please take my advice in my PM, learn to be quiet a bit and work on your patience. Please.
Sorry OP and everyone else.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Why did bklyndubbin delete his post? And what's the holdup on the race gas high boost dyno?


----------



## bklyndubbin (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Why did bklyndubbin delete his post? And what's the holdup on the race gas high boost dyno?









a bunch of stuff. im broke now, so i cant really afford anything else such as axles, mounts, etc. pretty much anything that i would need to safely hold close to 500hp. soon though, i will get that race fuel in it and get some numbers on it. i still gotta get used to 380whp


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (bklyndubbin)*

You don't need axles and mounts to dyno. Those are for drag racing, which you should do too.







But yes, I'm broke too. Darn Xmas gifts.


----------



## bklyndubbin (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You don't need axles and mounts to dyno. Those are for drag racing, which you should do too.







But yes, I'm broke too. Darn Xmas gifts. 

i know i dont need them, but after spending soo much money to get this doen, i dont want there ANY chance of breaking stuff. id rather be safe then sorry. i plan to make many improvements on this car. but i just wanna take it one safe step at a time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (bklyndubbin)*

That was the point, a dyno isn't violent on the drivetrain, and you won't break an axle or mount there. I'm not like complaining that you're not at the dyno, but don't being concerned about axles or mounts keep you from hitting the rollers.


----------



## bklyndubbin (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Back on track of the thread.. The car is ridiculous. Spinning 19's all the way into 3rd gear. The owner played with a cobra the first night out and put a beat down on it from a stop.









lol i tore his ass to pieces. it was actually from a 1st gear roll. we didnt launch or anything. i punched it in the middle of first, spun all through first and second. but when i finally got traction in 3rd, he was about a car length infront of me, and literally leaped infront of him like he was in reverse







plus i had 2 other people in my car.


----------



## bklyndubbin (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That was the point, a dyno isn't violent on the drivetrain, and you won't break an axle or mount there. I'm not like complaining that you're not at the dyno, but don't being concerned about axles or mounts keep you from hitting the rollers. 

good point. i guess i need to give dub2 a call and see what numbers i can make with race fuel. i think im gonna stop with this car after i get a custom intake manifold, 3in exhaust instead of 2.5, and some cams. then after that, ill make it a show car. wow, wishful thinking. how the hell am i gonna afford this when i plan on boosting my vr?


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

this is the wildest 3 pages I`have read here in a loong time.. Real nice setup to the OP


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Im going to have to doubt this turbo is bigger than a 30r... at 22 psi I'm looking for 400whp+ on a dynojet...


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

well unfortunately your going to be disappointed without cams, a big port head, an intake manifold, 5 more psi and alot of tweaks.








to the owner, and billy, nice job, I have spoked to BW about these turbos before when I was looking for 50 trim S, the s258 is supposed to be really nice, dans exact words were it will suck the doors off of a 3076r. Im very happy with the bw units.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 10:44 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Lturbo* »_Im going to have to doubt this turbo is bigger than a 30r... at 22 psi I'm looking for 400whp+ on a dynojet... 


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_well unfortunately your going to be disappointed without cams, a big port head, an intake manifold, 5 more psi and alot of tweaks.










Ed, I made ~415whp at 23 psi on an AEB head with stock pistons and cams, and the 007 intake and R32 throttle, on a Dynojet on 93 octane, on a T25 flange no less. No need for cams or 27 psi. Run 36 was 18-19 psi, 37 was 16 psi.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ed, I made ~415whp at 23 psi on an AEB head with stock pistons and cams, and the 007 intake and R32 throttle, on a Dynojet on 93 octane, on a T25 flange no less. No need for cams or 27 psi. Run 36 was 18-19 psi, 37 was 16 psi. 










AEB head and 007 IM+TB was the ticket for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
AEB head and 007 IM+TB was the ticket for you.

Right, but Ed implied it would take 5 more psi and cams on top of a good mani and AEB head to make 400.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I made 403 whp with stock cams too, custom junk intake and aeb head, forgot about that, it was late and a few years ago, that was an early tube header also.
If you has a stock intake i would say you would need 25 or maybe even not make the power.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Right, but Ed implied it would take 5 more psi and cams on top of a good mani and AEB head to make 400. 

and im pretty sure nicks turbo is a 3071r too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

S256 is a pretty nice little unit. Even w/ the smaller cover and the SS housing, this thing weighs a ton however...


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah they are all big, heavy and some ugly. They do make nice tq and have good powerbands. They are also cheaper marginally in the smaller 256,258.362 and WAY cheaper in the 72mm and up.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno (1.BillyT)*

NICE tq curve!


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno (velocity196)*

did a race gas/high boost dyno ever come of this?
i'd like to know how this turbo does at about 35 psi or so

whats the max it could do billy?


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_
damn i love this forum..anywho..so has anyone else used the s258 or s260 on a 1.8t aeb before? i need input!!

I am in the end stages of my build with a s258/9 but with stock head full valve-train, rmr intake, 81.5 block, meth. 400+hp should not be too hard to do. I always liked and used the Garrett's but the BW's are really getting a good rep these day's too and are showing nice numbers all around. The s259 has about 55lbs/min flow rate and 80% efficiency range, this is very nice to see in a turbo and is capable of 600hp.
Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (TTime)*

this makes me want to ditch my 3071 for an S362. even the smallest 300 has bigger better numbers...damn...what a smooth graph and excellent power.


_Modified by Vegeta Gti at 12:18 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

where can I get more infomation about the borg warner turbos , what powerrange are they avaylable... ?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (yohimbe)*

http://www.bullseyepower.com/turbos.asp


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_where can I get more infomation about the borg warner turbos , what powerrange are they avaylable... ?

http://www.bullseyepower.com/


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (TTime)*

i'm looking for a flat torque curve and can't decide on a turbo. this looks like what i want.
would this make a good setup if i decide to wait on doing the rods and run lower boost to keep torque down to 270ish lbs-ft?

edit: got any dyno runs where you stayed a little under 300 lbs-ft at the wheels? i would think that with lower boost it would just lower the power band and maintain a fairly constant torque curve.


_Modified by frag85 at 8:08 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

a S series turbo with that tourqe curve from 2000 to 6500 would be nice


----------



## CupraDR (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (frag85)*

Old thread...
but same question, how much boost would be safe for use on the s256 without performance rods.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (CupraDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CupraDR* »_Old thread...
but same question, how much boost would be safe for use on the s256 without performance rods.









x2
Another thread from billy 1.8t had 22psi making 270wtq. I wouldn't rev past 7k rpm with 20psi on stock rods though. Doesn't "feel" safe...but that's still 350whp up there. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4132720
Does anyone else running this turbo have any videos of acceleration? Mainly interested in the respool.


----------



## ricekikr (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Borg Warner S256 Dyno (1.BillyT)*

what turbine wheel was used?
69.5 ind 61.5 exd 78 trim OR 74ind 64exd 78trim?


----------

